# P1 - P6 (patient status)



## millortsui (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi There,


I am planning to take the specialty exam. In my coding, I don't have to do the patient status P1 to P6. Any suggestion how I can learn that. Any question on this part in exam please advice. Very much appreciate.


----------



## bedwards (Sep 30, 2010)

Below is a link to The American Society of Anesthesiologists website link:

http://www.asahq.org/clinical/physicalstatus.htm


----------



## millortsui (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for the link.  How do I assign them correctly to different procedure?  Any hints.


----------



## usmso (Oct 1, 2010)

I do not beleive you assign the status indicators.  This is the anesthesiologists duty since it is based on medical factors.


----------

